# make recompiles whole kernel



## sunion (Jul 11, 2012)

As the titles says: when I do

```
make buildkernel KERNCONF=CUSTOM
```
it recompiles everything even if I haven't made any changes.
For some reason make deletes all .o files and starts again.

Any ideas why it does that?

-thanks-


----------



## kpa (Jul 11, 2012)

`# make -D NO_KERNELCLEAN buildkernel KERNCONF=CUSTOM`

All explained in build(7)


----------



## sunion (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks


----------

